# Spring perches 240sx - 200sx, help :(



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

when I put my coilovers on a while back i took my upper spring perches off because I didnt need them anymore with the coilovers...I put them in my "spare car parts box" and about 3 weeks ago my brother got pissed at me because I was lending my friend my jack stands and he couldnt use them at the time (boo hoo) so he got pissed off and threw half that shit in the box away while I spent the weekend at my friends dorm. Now I want to put my Tein springs and AGX in but my spring perches that hold the top of the spring in place on the front are gone...my friend brent gave me his 90' 240sx perches and they seem to fit, they almost seem like a centemeter too small but im wondering when the weight of the car drops on it will the spring fit comfy into it, or will it just make noise and possibly mess up my spring...

I'm wondering if any of you know if the 90 240sx and the 96 200sx have the same kind of spring perch...I know its an odd question but...im dying to get this stuff on. If they dont fit, my friend is a manager at tires plus and can get me the perches from nissan with his discount...but first I wanna see if this will work.

if anyone has any info please respond.

Thank you.

-matt


----------

